# DVO Onyx SC



## Stemminator (15. März 2020)

Hallo,
ist jemand von euch mit der DVO Onyx SC unterwegs und kann etwas zur Performance im Vergleich zu den beiden Platzhirschen von RS und Fox sagen?

Gibt es einen Grund warum man keine Reviews zur Gabel findet und die Gabel auch so spärlich bei den ganzen Online Händlern gelistet ist?

Lg


----------



## orudne (16. März 2020)

Stemminator schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es einen Grund warum man keine Reviews zur Gabel findet ...


Leider keine Ahnung. 
Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentOrange (16. April 2020)

Ich habe eine Onyx SC in Grün 29Zoll mit 180mm.... Läuft Bombe , ist in einem Pole Evolink verbaut.


----------



## AgentOrange (16. April 2020)




----------



## Stemminator (17. April 2020)

Hmm irgendwie ist echt Ebbe was die Verfügbarkeit der Gabel zur einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis angeht.


----------



## prolink (17. April 2020)

bei RCZ hat sie nur 360€ gekostet


----------



## Stemminator (17. April 2020)

Acj hör mir auf!

Habe mich bis dato noch nicht wirklich mit den DVO Gabeln auseinander gesetzt und kannte bisher auch nur die Diamond.  Auf jeden Fall habe ich noch balb herzig versucht eine zu bekommen, bin dann aber an den Shop Eigenarten  gescheitert...Ende vom Lied war das die interessanten Farben/Größen ausverkauft waren.

Habe gehofft das welche im Bikemarkt landen....


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juni 2020)

..... ?


----------



## h.jay (14. September 2020)

Gibt es denn nun mehr Erfahrungen mit der Onyx SC? Ich habe diese in meinem Bike... am Anfang war ich echt begeistert. Bei den letzten Ausfahrten kam sie mir dann doch extrem hakelig vor... Auch hab ich das Gefühl das die Highspeed Compression keine Auswirkung hat.
Bevor es hakelig wurde habe ich nur den Luftdruck komplett abgelassen um das max einfedern zu ermitteln und wieder neu aufgepumpt. Zuerst etwas straffer aber dann doch wieder wie zuvor... leider ohne Erfolg...

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## jopf85 (22. September 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun mehr Erfahrungen mit der Onyx SC? Ich habe diese in meinem Bike... am Anfang war ich echt begeistert. Bei den letzten Ausfahrten kam sie mir dann doch extrem hakelig vor... Auch hab ich das Gefühl das die Highspeed Compression keine Auswirkung hat.
> Bevor es hakelig wurde habe ich nur den Luftdruck komplett abgelassen um das max einfedern zu ermitteln und wieder neu aufgepumpt. Zuerst etwas straffer aber dann doch wieder wie zuvor... leider ohne Erfolg...
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee?



Überprüfe mal ob sich bei dir der OTT Regler automatisch verstellt. Dieses Verhalten zeigt meine Diamond auch. Ich starte mit 7 Umdrehungen und nach einem Tag Gerumpel in Nauders ist der Regler auf 11 Umdrehungen reingedreht. Meine Diamond geht im Vergleich zu einer FOX 36 bei schnellen, harten Schlägen viel mehr auf die Hände/Arme. Ich weiß nicht ob es an dieser Verstellung liegt.
DVO kennt das Problem und bietet 3d gedruckte Endcaps an, die man auf den OTT Regler aufschraubt. Bekommt man auf Anfrage zugeschickt. Cosmic sports begegnet dem Problem mit Austausch des Fetts/Öls an der OTT Feder, angeblich soll das reichen, werde es auf Garantie machen lassen.

Denk dran den OTT Regler nur bei abgelassener Luft zu verstellen. Und nicht über den Endanschlag drehen, sonst bricht der Regler ab.


----------



## h.jay (25. September 2020)

Mein Händler hat die Gabel zwecks Reklamation eingeschickt. Scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein. Aktuell ist nun eine Diamond eingebaut. Die funktioniert gut.
Mal sehen was bei der Reklamation rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (15. Juli 2021)

Weiß einer ob und welchen 29 er Reifen ich noch in der 27.5 onyx unterbringen kann? Reicht es mit paar mm Freiheit für eine 2.3 mary?


----------



## prolink (15. Juli 2021)

Das geht auf keinen Fall
27.5x2.8 ist schon knapp


----------



## paulderpete (15. Juli 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> Das geht auf keinen Fall
> 27.5x2.8 ist schon knapp


Mist, wo bekomme ich denn ein 29er casting und mit viel tacken muss ich rechnen? 
Meine Google Suche hat nichts ergeben. 

PS ist die Nutzung von Toque caps möglich?


----------



## prolink (15. Juli 2021)

Casting gibt es auf ebay Kleinanzeigen
Weiss aber net genau ob der ein 29er hat

Die Caps gehen glaub ich net


----------



## L3m0n (31. Juli 2021)

Kann mir einer sagen wie es sich mit er Einbauhöhe verhält beim traveln?
Bei 29 Zoll und 180mm ist sie bei 592mm und beim traveln scheint man ja nur Spacer einzusetzen, sprich Einbauhöhe scheint immer die selbe zu bleiben oder geht sie bei 170mm auf 582mm runter?!


----------



## prolink (1. August 2021)

einbauhöhe geht je nach Spacer Runter oder Rauf
bei 170mm dann 10mm weniger.
Stimmt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (15. November 2021)

@CosmicSports wann ist mit einer Fuhre neuer Onyx SC zu rechnen? Die Läden sind ja leer gefegt. Wurde eigentlich nur das Dekor geändert?
Danke und Grüße Gerrit


----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (18. November 2021)

Auf Pinkbike hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal jemand geschrieben das er die Frage DVO direkt gestellt hat.
So aus der Erinnerung heraus:

Tauchrohreinheit neu designed, Buchsen von einem anderen Hersteller mit geringeren Toleranzen
Standrohre haben eine neue Beschichtung für weniger Reibung und neue Prozedur diese zu verpressen (gegen Knarzprobleme)
Neuer Luftkolben
glaube strafferer Sitz der OTT Feder
neuer Dämpfungstune

Wieviel dran ist? Keine Ahnung, so viele Änderungen und offiziell wird kein Wort drüber verloren wäre komisch.


----------



## Homer4 (18. November 2021)

Ja hallo, danke für die ausführliche Aufzählung. Die möglichen Änderungen klingen sehr interessant. Man hört ja leider nie was von Dvo, nicht mal Remy verliert irgendwas über Dvo. Was echt kurios ist.
Ich glaube ja mittlerweile, das ist Marketing.


----------



## Homer4 (18. November 2021)

Meine Sapphire, die gleich zur Garantie musste, ist auch das neue Modell.


----------



## h.jay (5. April 2022)

gibt es eine elegante Lösung um eine festsitzende Achse wieder rauszubekommen? Bei mir hat sich leider beim abschrauben nur die Kappe rausgedreht und die Achse ist noch drin... Versuche es gerade mit Schraubensicherung ... hoffentlich hilft's


----------



## baumannma (6. April 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> gibt es eine elegante Lösung um eine festsitzende Achse wieder rauszubekommen? Bei mir hat sich leider beim abschrauben nur die Kappe rausgedreht und die Achse ist noch drin... Versuche es gerade mit Schraubensicherung ... hoffentlich hilft's


puhhh...könntest event noch mit wärme was probieren, daher gabelholm eher warm/achse kühl und dann probieren falls die kappe wieder hält. ansonsten würde ich glaub versuchen ein gewinde in die achse schneiden und da eine entsprechende schraube einkleben und sobald hart rausdrehen. 

darf man fragen wieso diese so festsitzt? oder hats dir die kappe bei so wenig drehmoment abgerissen? ist die dann einfach gepresst??


----------



## h.jay (6. April 2022)

Die Achse ist zweiteilig. Einfach ein Rohr mit einem Gewinde auf beiden Seiten. Das eine Gewinde wird in die grüne Endkappe, die in der Gabel steckt, eingedreht. Auf der anderen Seite ist einfach eine Art Mutter mit Inbus eingeschraubt. 
Anscheinend habe ich beim Zusammenbau die Achse zu fest eingedreht und nun ist die Verbindung an der grünen Kappe fester als an der Kappe mit dem Inbus. Und wenn ich nun aufdrehe, dreht sich nur die Kappe mit dem Inbus ab und die Achse bleibt in der grünen Kappe...


----------



## h.jay (8. April 2022)

ich konnte die Achse nun über die andere Seite entfernen. Mit sanfter Gewalt ging es ;-)
Danach konnte ich dann auch die Achse wieder richtig einsetzen


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Pünktlich zum Wochenende. Bravo


----------



## h.jay (24. Juni 2022)

DIe Gabel mag mich nicht ...
Im letzten Urlaub hatte ich schon irgendwie das Gefühl, dass der Rebound keine Auswirkung mehr hat.
Leider hat mein Händler (noch) nicht so viel Erfahrung mit DVO und eine Rücksprache mit Cosmic ergab dass dieses Problem nicht bekannt ist und ich weiter den Rebound verlangsamen und testen soll.
Heute getan ... Im Stand hat alles funktioniert. Rebound schnell, Vorderrad springt im Stand beim Ausfedern. Rebound langsam, Gabel kommt langsam raus. Kleine Testrunde mit Stein- und Wurzelfelder, Sprünge. Erst mit meiner Einstellung und der Rebound fühlte sich wieder zu schnell an. Nächste Runde mit komplett langsamen Rebound und ich merkte irgendwie keinen Unterschied. 
Nun zuhause mal aufgemacht und siehe da, die,der,das Bladder :-|

Nun die Frage aller Fragen: Reicht es aus, mir einfach die Bladder zukaufen und nen Service zu machen oder ist da doch noch mehr kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L3m0n (25. Juni 2022)

Also erstmal, Autofokus des Todes xD

Aber wie passiert den bitte sowas? Ich habe jetzt doch etwas angst bei meiner Onyx mal rein zu schauen O.O
Noch Garantie drauf? DVO ist da ja recht tolerant.


----------



## h.jay (25. Juni 2022)

Keine Ahnung wie so etwas passieren kann. Laut diesem Beitrag hier liegt es an zu wenig Öl. 
Hab auch mal den Tipp aus diesem Beitrag versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Am Montag werde ich mal Cosmics anrufen und fragen, wie ich das beheben kann...

und zum Schluß ... da kann der Autofokus nichts für. Liegt am Nutzer  Ist ja ein MTB Forum und kein Foto-Forum


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Juni 2022)

So die ersten Trail Meter hat die Onyx mit Bravour bestanden. Hab sie kurzfristig zum Testen ins Ekano geschraubt, soll dann später ins Spindrift CF rein. Was soll ich sagen: Fährt sich für mich deutlich angenehmer als die F38 Factory Grip2 E Version. Spricht besser an, bleibt höher im FW und schluckt die Schläge besser weg. Aktuell fahre ich mit den Empfehlungen von DVO. 85 Psi bei 90 Kg, Rebound nach meinen Vorstellungen, nicht zu langsam und nicht zu schnell. HSC mit zwei Umdrehungen im Uhrzeigersinn, LSC aktuell 3-4 Klicks von geschlossen. Wobei ich auch Mal mit der offenen LSC gefahren bin und es sogar auch sehr passend fand.

Wäre es kein Leasing Rad, würde ich die F38 und den X2 verkaufen, mir die E Version der Onyx holen und den Topaz der aktuell drin ist, auch drin lassen. Der fährt sich nämlich für mich auch nicht schlechter als der X2, bei der Hälfte des Preises. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass der X2 mit einem zu leichten Druck- und Zugstufen Tune speziell fürs Ekano kommt. Schlägt bei 30% Sag mit voller Spacer Anzahl bei jeder Fahrt mindestens einmal durch.

Bild stell ich keins ein, weil E-Bike.


----------



## Homer4 (30. Juni 2022)

Hört sich Klasse an. Und das neue Design sieht auch unverschämt gut aus. 
Hab mir auch eine bestellt, die die Diamond ablöst


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Juni 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hört sich Klasse an. Und das neue Design sieht auch unverschämt gut aus.
> Hab mir auch eine bestellt, die die Diamond ablöst


Ok, ich tu es doch, auch wenn gleich gebasht wird. 🙈 Sieht halt Jacke aus zum Orange.
Hoffentlich kommt mein Spindrift CF Rahmen bald.


----------



## L3m0n (30. Juni 2022)

Hab auch beide Gabeln, die 38er Factory im Focus Sam² und die Onyx im Orbea Rallon.
Muss sagen die 38er spricht finde ich deutlich sensibler an und die Onyx macht auf der Straße, Feldwege, usw. den Eindruck das sie sehr schwerfällig und träge ist (empfand nen Kumpel bei seiner Diamand genau so).
Aber sie steht wirklich höher im FW und sobald es zur Sache geht, vor allem bei vielen schnellen Schlägen, zeigt sie ihr wahres Gesicht und performt Ultra gut! 

PS: Die grüne Variante ist ja auch einfach mal Sex pur!


----------



## Homer4 (30. Juni 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Hab auch beide Gabeln, die 38er Factory im Focus Sam² und die Onyx im Orbea Rallon.
> Muss sagen die 38er spricht finde ich deutlich sensibler an und die Onyx macht auf der Straße, Feldwege, usw. den Eindruck das sie sehr schwerfällig und träge ist (empfand nen Kumpel bei seiner Diamand genau so).
> Aber sie steht wirklich höher im FW und sobald es zur Sache geht, vor allem bei vielen schnellen Schlägen, zeigt sie ihr wahres Gesicht und performt Ultra gut!
> 
> PS: Die grüne Variante ist ja auch einfach mal Sex pur!


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Allerdings Diamond 2019 vs 36er 2021. Der Vorsprung verpufft, so bald es ernst wird.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Juni 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Hab auch beide Gabeln, die 38er Factory im Focus Sam² und die Onyx im Orbea Rallon.
> Muss sagen die 38er spricht finde ich deutlich sensibler an und die Onyx macht auf der Straße, Feldwege, usw. den Eindruck das sie sehr schwerfällig und träge ist (empfand nen Kumpel bei seiner Diamand genau so).
> Aber sie steht wirklich höher im FW und sobald es zur Sache geht, vor allem bei vielen schnellen Schlägen, zeigt sie ihr wahres Gesicht und performt Ultra gut!
> 
> PS: Die grüne Variante ist ja auch einfach mal Sex pur!


Meine Onyx spricht komischerweise egal auf welchem Untergrund besser an, als die Fox 38 Grip2 E-Bike Version. Meine 36er Grip2 im anderen Rad verhält sich wie die Onyx. Leider passt die nicht ins Spindrift, ist 27,5"

Ich will einen Defekt bei meiner F38 nicht ausschließen. Was komisch ist, die HSR ist egal ob offen oder komplett geschlossen, immer gleich schnell, wenn man über 50% des FW komprimiert und den Lenker "springen" lässt. Bei meiner 36er ist jeder Klick spürbar was die Veränderung angeht.

Find das grün auch ziemlich schick. Dürfte sehr gut zum Moongrey Dark Rahmen vom Spindrift CF passen.


----------



## Homer4 (30. Juni 2022)

Du brauchst unbedingt noch den rrp Bolt on. Die Kirsche auf der Torte. Bin ich zumindest der Meinung...
Ich werde meine dann gleich auf 170 umbauen, die 160er Diamond ist einfach schon so verdammt gut. Und top Preise bei der Onyx und Diamond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Juni 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Du brauchst unbedingt noch den rrp Bolt on. Die Kirsche auf der Torte. Bin ich zumindest der Meinung...
> Ich werde meine dann gleich auf 170 umbauen, die 160er Diamond ist einfach schon so verdammt gut. Und top Preise bei der Onyx und Diamond


Hab ich schon in Mini und in Standard, war an der Fox schon dran. Allerdings dachte ich, dass man einen Adapter brauch für DVO, steht zumindest auf der HP von denen. Bei den aktuellen Gegebenheiten, brauch ich das Teil allerdings nicht wirklich.


----------



## Homer4 (4. Juli 2022)

Meine Onyx sc ist jetzt auch da. ein echtes träumchen mit vielen optischen, neuen leckerbissen.
ca. 30 klicks Rebounddämpfung, sehr gut. ott lässt sich auch sauber einstellen und die gabel schmatzt fachmännisch
mal sehen wie es in drin auf der Luftseite aussieht, da ich auf 170mm umbaue


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Meine Onyx sc ist jetzt auch da. ein echtes träumchen mit vielen optischen, neuen leckerbissen.
> ca. 30 klicks Rebounddämpfung, sehr gut. ott lässt sich auch sauber einstellen und die gabel schmatzt fachmännisch
> mal sehen wie es in drin auf der Luftseite aussieht, da ich auf 170mm umbaue


Echt 30 Klicks Rebound? Muss ich daheim auch mal checken. 

Viel Spaß mit der geilen Gabel.


----------



## Homer4 (5. Juli 2022)

Der Umbau war totaler Horror, da sich der grüne Verschlussring der Luftfedereinheit nicht aufdrehen ließ.
Bin erst ganz entspannt mit einem Stirnloch Schlüssel ran. Keine Chance, Alu Ring bekam schon Kerben  . Auweia.
Es war schon abends. Ok dachte ich mir, jetzt kommt nix gutes mehr rum. Alle bleiben cool.

Heute: Heißluftfön, Spitzzange von Würth und Kolbenringzange aus alten Zeiten, die gefühlt aus einem Stück gefertigt wurde. Mal gucken... Heiß gemacht bis die Spucke anfing zu kochen als Indikator, Gabel auf ne Trainingsbank gelegt, Handtuch drüber, voll drauf gekniet zum kontern und die Spitzzange angesetzt. Da hatte ich massive Kraft zum Übertragen von oben möglich, im Gegensatz zum Stirnlochschlüssel und von vorne. Original nix ist passiert, außer das die Zange massiv anfing zu Flecken. Scheisse. Weiter vorsichtig warm gemacht und dann die Kolbenringzange angesetzt. Unendlich Kraft war nötig, viel zu viel und total kurios. Aber Immer noch nix hat sich bewegt, dann war ich richtig wütend, daß das bestimmt viel zu viel Loctite drauf ist und ich mir doch lieber die 38er gekauft hätte und mir war alles scheißegal . Super zum Arbeiten. Nicht.
Dann kam endlich die Erlösung. Leider habe ich durch das Werkzeug die Kolbenstange etwas zerkratzt. Aber aus meiner Sicht im Nachhinein ging es auch echt nicht anders.
Hab dann mit 2000er nassen Schmirgelpapier alles wieder geglättet, und die Kolbenstange läuft auch wieder Sahne.
Umgebaut, eingebaut. Alles tippi toppi


----------



## Homer4 (16. Juli 2022)

Keine Ahnung was ne zeb oder 38er kann.
Aber meine neue Onyx SC ist extrem gut. 
Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ne zeb oder 38er kann.
> Aber meine neue Onyx SC ist extrem gut.
> Absolute Empfehlung


Seh ich genauso. Find die Onyx auf keinen Fall schlechter als die 38 Grip2, welche zum Service muss, weil die HSR defekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (16. Juli 2022)

Och, das ist ärgerlich.
Wir waren in klinovec heute und sind auch alle trails vom Rennen gefahren. Mir tut original gar nix weh, Welten zur alten Diamond 160.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Och, das ist ärgerlich.
> Wir waren in klinovec heute und sind auch alle trails vom Rennen gefahren. Mir tut original gar nix weh, Welten zur alten Diamond 160.


Original?


----------



## Homer4 (16. Juli 2022)

Sagt man so als Lückenfüller.
Ich hatte keinen armpump oder so etwas. Wie oft hat heute mein Kumpel sich mit der neuen Buttercaps Zeb die Hände geschüttelt. Und er hat immer wieder am Rebound leichte Veränderung vorgenommen. Ohne Erfolg. Er Wiegt knapp über 73kg, keine Token drin, 62 Psi war seine Einstellung
Da macht sich der wahnsins Rebound und die vielen Klicks der dvo bezahlt
Es war mir eine Freude


----------



## Mahe5 (16. Juli 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sagt man so als Lückenfüller.
> Ich hatte keinen armpump oder so etwas. Wie oft hat heute mein Kumpel sich mit der neuen Buttercaps Zeb die Hände geschüttelt. Und er hat immer wieder am Rebound leichte Veränderung vorgenommen. Ohne Erfolg. Er Wiegt knapp über 73kg, keine Token drin, 62 Psi war seine Einstellung
> Da macht sich der wahnsins Rebound und die vielen Klicks der dvo bezahlt
> Es war mir eine Freude


Hi Homer4, 

darf ich fragen, was du wiegst? 
Mit ~105kg gibt's bei mir ordentlich armpump mit der diamond d1 im Ripmo AF. Werde jetzt mal eine neue lyrik ausprobieren und die Diamond geht zum Service, da sich die Gabel bereits zum zweiten Mal verkantet... Gibt's die Problematik bei der Onyx auch?


----------



## Homer4 (16. Juli 2022)

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung unter 80kg. Gabel ist total neu, 2. Tag in Betrieb.

Vielleicht sind ü100kg zu viel für Lyrik und Diamond und von Werk aus nicht dafür abgestimmt.
Sondern eher ne 160er Zeb/38/?


----------



## Mahe5 (16. Juli 2022)

Ja, oder es liegt an der bladder... Bisher habe ich nur die extremen gelesen, entweder super happy oder gar nicht  
Aber wenn man leichter ist, dann ist es mit dem OTT evtl auch einfacher? Wie viele Umdrehungen OTT fährst du? 
Du hattest davor die Diamond? Wie ist denn der Unterschied zur Onyx oder arbeitete die Diamond bei dir genauso gut?


----------



## Homer4 (16. Juli 2022)

Das schreibe ich morgen. Gute Nacht


----------



## Homer4 (17. Juli 2022)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Ja, oder es liegt an der bladder... Bisher habe ich nur die extremen gelesen, entweder super happy oder gar nicht
> Aber wenn man leichter ist, dann ist es mit dem OTT evtl auch einfacher? Wie viele Umdrehungen OTT fährst du?
> Du hattest davor die Diamond? Wie ist denn der Unterschied zur Onyx oder arbeitete die Diamond bei dir genauso gut?


Den ott fahre ich nach einstellung zum Luftdruck. ich befülle erst die die luftkammer und stelle dann entgegen des herstellers die ott ein. die neue onyx nimmt dem harten geläuf wesentlich mehr den schrecken. quasi das, was ich auch erwartet habe. fürn vergleich fehlen mir die passende worte, aber dafür gibts ja die tests.


----------



## Remux (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich zieh das alte Thema mal wieder hoch. was habt ihr denn in etwa für die Onyx gelöhnt? Derzeit ist ja quasi nichts für unter 800€ zu haben, Angebote gabs zumindest hier im Schnäppchen Fred auch bisher keine. Wartet ihr da auf RCZ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich zieh das alte Thema mal wieder hoch. was habt ihr denn in etwa für die Onyx gelöhnt? Derzeit ist ja quasi nichts für unter 800€ zu haben, Angebote gabs zumindest hier im Schnäppchen Fred auch bisher keine. Wartet ihr da auf RCZ?


Ich hab 735€ bezahlt für die 29" Version in grün. Gab auch die schwarze, wollte aber die grüne. War bei Fahrrad.de für 865€, hatte allerdings einen 15% Gutschein von jemandem bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte ja gern über den Winter ne ZEB mit Charger 3, allerdings würde mich die Onyx auch sehr reizen, da man über DVO ja fast nur Gutes liest. Soll dann eine Lyrik 2.1 ersetzen.
Bei RCZ ist zwar ne Formula Selva bestellt, vielleicht tut sich ja noch was günstiges Grünes auf


----------



## Mr.Hahn (6. Oktober 2022)

709 Euro für die 27,5 Zoll in blau.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gern über den Winter ne ZEB mit Charger 3, allerdings würde mich die Onyx auch sehr reizen, da man über DVO ja fast nur Gutes liest. Soll dann eine Lyrik 2.1 ersetzen.
> Bei RCZ ist zwar ne Formula Selva bestellt, vielleicht tut sich ja noch was günstiges Grünes auf


Schau Mal hier: 






						DVO Onyx SC D1 29 Zoll Federgabel - 180mm - Tapered - 44mm Offset - 15x110mm Boost - grün | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

DVO Onyx SC D1 29 Zoll Federgabel - 180mm - Tapered - 44mm Offset - 15x110mm Boost - grün, zum Verkauf steht diese neuwertige Onyx  Onyx SC D1 29 Zoll Federgabel - 180mm - Tapered - 44mm Offset - 15x110mm Boost - grün  Ich habe Sie Ende…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Remux (10. Oktober 2022)

Hab ich gesehen, danke. Ist mir aber für eine gebrauchte zu teuer.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen, danke. Ist mir aber für eine gebrauchte zu teuer.


VHB.... Kannst ja Mal dein Glück versuchen.

Für den Preis sieht die Gabel auf jeden Fall gut aus. Aktuell wirst du nicht wirklich viel günstiger dran kommen. Außer RCZ hat ein Angebot, wo du allerdings nicht sicher sein kannst, ob es die aktuell Version ist, so wie beim Angebot.


----------



## Remux (11. Oktober 2022)

Mal ne doofen Frage. Wie funktioniert das traveln genau ? Wenn ich bspw eine 160er kaufe, sind dort dann Spacer verbaut sodass ich diese entnehmen kann und auf 170 komme? Braucht es da spezilwerkzeug ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Mal ne doofen Frage. Wie funktioniert das traveln genau ? Wenn ich bspw eine 160er kaufe, sind dort dann Spacer verbaut sodass ich diese entnehmen kann und auf 170 komme? Braucht es da spezilwerkzeug ?


Gibt ein Video dazu:






Sind zwei Spacer verbaut, einen musst du entfernen für 170mm.


----------



## Remux (11. Oktober 2022)

Ah okay also ist die 160er Variante sozusagen die flexibelste weil die Spacer bereits dabei bzw verbaut sind. Ab wann gab es denn das Update der einsteller? Für hsc und lsc


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ah okay also ist die 160er Variante sozusagen die flexibelste weil die Spacer bereits dabei bzw verbaut sind. Ab wann gab es denn das Update der einsteller? Für hsc und lsc


Das mit den Einstellern, bzw. Modellwechsel kann dir vermutlich DVO am besten beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2022)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Charger 3 zeb im direkten Vergleich schon gefahren ? Ich bekomme wsl eine , jedoch mit 180mm. Der 170er Airshaft ist aber noch nirgends verfügbar und daher ist die Onyx weiter ein Wunschkandidat


----------



## L3m0n (15. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ah okay also ist die 160er Variante sozusagen die flexibelste weil die Spacer bereits dabei bzw verbaut sind. Ab wann gab es denn das Update der einsteller? Für hsc und lsc


Die Spacer sind bei jeder Variante dabei, nur halt schon verbaut oder als Zubehör.
Ist bei DvO Dämpfern auch so, hab darum hier alles doppelt liegen, weil ich bei der Bestellung damals dachte, das es wie bei anderen Herstellern ist, wo man für jedes einzelne Zubehörteil nochmal extra zahlen muss.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Oktober 2022)

L3m0n schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind bei jeder Variante dabei, nur halt schon verbaut oder als Zubehör.
> Ist bei DvO Dämpfern auch so, hab darum hier alles doppelt liegen, weil ich bei der Bestellung damals dachte, das es wie bei anderen Herstellern ist, wo man für jedes einzelne Zubehörteil nochmal extra zahlen muss.


Beim Topaz waren Volume Spacer dabei, aber kein Begrenzer für den Federweg.


----------



## Remux (18. Oktober 2022)

Kurze Frage nochmal. Welches Tool verwendet ihr hierfür?





Reicht da sowas? https://www.amazon.de/XLC-2503601200-Zapfenschlüssel-schwarz-10x5x5cm/dp/B001EP69LO/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=hSvw0&content-id=amzn1.sym.19b3c00c-468f-440c-b90d-756778c282ea&pf_rd_p=19b3c00c-468f-440c-b90d-756778c282ea&pf_rd_r=BXF7TVR0DJB3GA7AHQ4Z&pd_rd_wg=TaXYY&pd_rd_r=f0552edd-ed18-46c9-a31c-7eff97121a8f&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mi

Oder vielleicht sogar ein Schlüssel zum Lösen von Blättern bei einem Winkelschleifer/Flex?


----------



## Homer4 (18. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir war es zu fest eingeklebt. Keine Chance. Ich hab's dann mit einer stabilen Kolbenringzange gelöst, wo bei ich nicht die eigentlich, dünnen Zapfen genutzt habe, sondern halt die Dicken.
Ich hab das Werkstück auf eine Traingsbank gelegt, mit meinem Knie gekontert und hatte so einen super Hebel.


----------



## Homer4 (18. Oktober 2022)

Damit keine Verwirrung aufkommt, unsere Kolbenringzange sieht anders aus.
Jedenfalls habe ich es quasi mit einer Seegerringzange gelöst, siehe Bild rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (18. Oktober 2022)

Mal sehen, so ne Zange haben wir daheim, einen Schlüssel für Blätter von ner Flex/Winkelschleifer auch.


----------



## Homer4 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde noch beim Lösen einen Lappen um die Kolbenstange legen, um Kratzer zu vermeiden. Zumindest wenn du merkst, dass doch viel Kraft nötig ist.
Vielleicht hat dein Gewinde aber weniger Loctite drauf...


----------



## Remux (21. Oktober 2022)

So getravelt auf 170 und eingebaut. Probefahrt steht noch aus. Die OTT Feder war furztrocken, wurde direkt geändert.


----------



## Doempf (18. Dezember 2022)

Nabend, welches Öl verwendet ihr für die Onyx? Ich plane demnächst von 170 auf 180 mm umzurüsten. Beim wieder zusammenbauen muss Öl nachgefüllt werden richtig?


----------



## Remux (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab davon das 7.5 wt genommen : https://www.bike-mailorder.de/r.s.p.-damp-champ-gabeloel-250-ml


----------



## Doempf (19. Dezember 2022)

Check, danke. Das Fett das an der Feder von der Cartridge verwendet wird ist "normales" Montage Fett?


----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2022)

Da hab ich einfach das hier genommen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001BAU3VY...tive&sp_csd=d2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWwy&th=1

Gibt sicher auch andere, denke das passt aber.


----------



## Doempf (19. Dezember 2022)

Okay, na dann wird mein Motorex bike grease schon auch gehen..


----------



## Doempf (19. Dezember 2022)

Hab nochmal im service Guide gekuckt. 2.5er kann man wohl auch nehmen...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2022)

Du musst schon weiter lesen was wo rein kommt 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (19. Dezember 2022)

In dvo Gabeln kann eigentlich allerhand laut dvo NZ, außer das alte Maxima. Ich fahre im Sommer 20wt, läuft super soft. Hatte auch schon 7,5 etc drin


----------



## paulderpete (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich überlege mir, ein kalibrierungstool zu holen,um die buchsen zu Kallibrieren,was ungefähr soviel Dauer-haften Effekt auf die Reibung wie frische staubstreifer; also einen deutlichen Effekt,den ich bei rs über manitou bis BOS habe selbst bestätigen können.
Ist nur etwas teuer.

Gibt es vielleicht ein paar interessiere, die dann für ein Appel und ein Ei die buchsen ihrer Gabel kallibriert bekommen wollen? Dann könnte ich das günstig machen


----------

